# Would love some info on SMUGGS



## 6scoops (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a 4 bedroom Mountain view townhouse on hold for our spring break, March 25 at Smuggler's Notch Resort.

I wondering what spring skiing is like in vermont, and if anyone has stayed at this resort and has any tips for me?  Also will it cost me a fortune?

Any info is very appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 28, 2012)

Have you had a chance to check the TUG Reviews?
http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortDescription.aspx?ResortGUID=ba3a0985-6315-4350-962c-c823f3021e58

Here are some threads that may be helpful - https://www.google.com/search?client=gmail&rls=gm&q="Smuggler's Notch"site:tugbbs.com


----------



## 6scoops (Jan 28, 2012)

*I will check out the posts and reviews.*

Thanks  Denise!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 29, 2012)

6scoops said:


> I have a 4 bedroom Mountain view townhouse on hold for our spring break, March 25 at Smuggler's Notch Resort.
> 
> I wondering what spring skiing is like in vermont, and if anyone has stayed at this resort and has any tips for me?  Also will it cost me a fortune?
> 
> ...


We haven't been up in the winter, but we do own there. Hopefully you have gotten a lot of info reading the threads and reviews. Spring is usually the best time for skiing there, but so far this winter the snow has been lacking. Hopefully, March will "come in like a lion" for the skiers. The resort has restaurants and a small grocery store, but you are better off food shopping ex. on your way in - there are supermarkets in Essex and Stowe and Morrisville. Then, you can just have a limited number of meals out - that will save you money big time. As for skiing, I am not sure what the cost is to exchangers. There are also lots of activities besides skiing-some free-check the website for everything. Very family oriented and lots for the kids. Should be a fun time!


----------



## IreneLF (Jan 29, 2012)

Never been there in winter/ski season but the locals say March is the best time (in general). You can check the Smugglers page to see how the snow shapes up, they do blog about it as well, andalso keep checking  weather forecasts.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jan 29, 2012)

We stayed at Smuggler's Notch for a few days, the week following Christmas.  My thoughts:

* Not for the novice skiier (which I am). Felt lucky to leave with no broken bones. Driving up with one of my sisters (also novice) when we saw the slopes she said "I'm not going up there". We did.  Had a great time, but only went up the big mountain once, then stayed in the village the remaining time. It rained the first night we were there, followed by snow.  It was icey.  The ice increased the challenge, I'm sure.  But still, the big mountain has no beginner slopes.  They are steep an narrow.  Rest of family with more experience loved it there. 
* With the crazy weather this winter, there wasn't much snow.  But they were making it.  A lot of trails were closed, but they did a good job given the circumstances. We didn't run out of places to go, that's for sure.
* We stayed in a 1 BR.  It very comforatably slept 6.  Actually 7, we had a baby in crib.  PLENTY of room for all.  Bedroom had 2 double beds + loft bed (so slept 6), + crib fit in the room, + living room had big sectional couch which had a queen if not king fold out bed.
* Price for 1 adult ticket for 2 days was $102, I think.  First day is priciest, additional are cheaper. And holiday pricing was a little higher. I'm guessing that for an owner update or presentation you can get 4 tickets for 3 days.  Only saying that because someone on a shuttle had extras they were selling. 
* Wyndham includes a Smugg's Pass for each guest (no charge). Be sure to use it for 10% off on the slopes (they won't ask for it). You can use it most everywhere on the property.
* Watch your bill, I had charges that were not mine, added as much as a week later.  They immediately reversed them, no problem.
* Aquatics area, okay.  Pool, 2 whirlpools, kiddie area. A work out room.  Closes at 9pm.
* I thought the shuttle service was great. We did not drive while we were there, even to visit family in another unit. The roads were icey and we left the driving to the shuttle folks.  Just call and they come.  At the end of the day, you don't need to call, the shuttles are running regularly (from the village to your condo).  They do a good job of transporting people.
* Access to slopes and lodge is kind of different. The big mountain has a lodge you actually ski to from where the shuttle drops you off. The village does not have a lodge. My mom was watching a 3 yr old great-grandchild and it wasn't the best of situations. I'm told Bentley Brook is the perfect location for non-skiers to tag along to, not so great at Smuggler's Notch.
* Great staff, friendly and helpful
* One "got cha".  Route 108 south of Smuggler's Notch was closed.  It is the most direct route from route 89, but closed in the winter, I think. It had big cement, permanent-ish construction type, barricades, so I am told.  I was lucky to be following someone who knew that (we came in from the North), but others in our group came up from the south, they were about 5 miles from Smuggler's Notch, and had to take about a 40 mile trip around to get there.  Oops... 

Overall, I was very impressed, we had a great time.  Enjoy your trip!!!


----------



## theo (Jan 29, 2012)

*It varies...*



6scoops said:


> I wondering what spring skiing is like in Vermont



March can still have some decent ski conditions, although the best conditions are frequently earlier, specifically in January and February. By March, the arrival of that dreaded time period affectionately known as "mud season" can arrive at virtually any time. It has been a very mild winter so far here in New England --- but plenty of winter remains in which to get clobbered with snow.  

I don't know what "locals" might assert that March offers the best skiing, but I'd be willing to bet that anyone making that assertion is either not local or doesn't even ski --- maybe both...


----------



## 6scoops (Jan 30, 2012)

*Thanks, Everyone!*

Thanks for all the responses.  It should be a fun, vacation.  I'll be meeting my daughter and her boyfriend from connecticut, and bringing my DD9 and DS11.  Looks like there will be plenty to do.  I love the warmer weather for skiing, even though I know we may not have the best conditions.  I now have a 3 bedroom Mnt. Laurels unit on hold.  I have to book it by tonight.  I think I'm going to go for it.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## 6scoops (Jan 30, 2012)

Sandi Bo said:


> We stayed at Smuggler's Notch for a few days, the week following Christmas.  My thoughts:
> 
> * Not for the novice skiier (which I am). Felt lucky to leave with no broken bones. Driving up with one of my sisters (also novice) when we saw the slopes she said "I'm not going up there". We did.  Had a great time, but only went up the big mountain once, then stayed in the village the remaining time. It rained the first night we were there, followed by snow.  It was icey.  The ice increased the challenge, I'm sure.  But still, the big mountain has no beginner slopes.  They are steep an narrow.  Rest of family with more experience loved it there.
> * With the crazy weather this winter, there wasn't much snow.  But they were making it.  A lot of trails were closed, but they did a good job given the circumstances. We didn't run out of places to go, that's for sure.
> ...



Thanks for all the great info, I have never been out east skiing, so this is all really helpful!


----------



## 6scoops (Jan 30, 2012)

mpumilia said:


> We haven't been up in the winter, but we do own there. Hopefully you have gotten a lot of info reading the threads and reviews. Spring is usually the best time for skiing there, but so far this winter the snow has been lacking. Hopefully, March will "come in like a lion" for the skiers. The resort has restaurants and a small grocery store, but you are better off food shopping ex. on your way in - there are supermarkets in Essex and Stowe and Morrisville. Then, you can just have a limited number of meals out - that will save you money big time. As for skiing, I am not sure what the cost is to exchangers. There are also lots of activities besides skiing-some free-check the website for everything. Very family oriented and lots for the kids. Should be a fun time!



I just spoke to someone at the resort, and they said it was slow going but now they have 68 of 74 runs open!!  So it's starting to look good for snow fall levels!


----------



## IreneLF (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't know what "locals" might assert that March offers the best skiing, but I'd be willing to bet that anyone making that assertion is either not local or doesn't even ski --- maybe both... 


The_ locals who work at the resort _ and try to ski every day they can have said this many times over.


----------



## theo (Jan 31, 2012)

*To each his / her own...*



IreneLF said:


> I don't know what "locals" might assert that March offers the best skiing, but I'd be willing to bet that anyone making that assertion is either not local or doesn't even ski --- maybe both...
> 
> The_ locals who work at the resort _ and try to ski every day they can have said this many times over.



If so, that "preference" is almost certainly because of less crowded slopes and milder weather --- certainly not because of better skiing conditions in March. To each his / her own, of course; I prefer to have the best ski conditions, regardless of harsh weather, vs. milder weather skiing on crushed ice cubes...


----------



## charford (Feb 1, 2012)

Sandi Bo said:


> We stayed at Smuggler's Notch for a few days, the week following Christmas.  My thoughts:
> 
> * Not for the novice skiier (which I am).



Smuggs is excellent for the novice skier and snowboarder. Did you take lessons? Smuggs has lessons for skiers of all ages and abilities. This is where they really excel. 



Sandi Bo said:


> * Access to slopes and lodge is kind of different. The big mountain has a lodge you actually ski to from where the shuttle drops you off. The village does not have a lodge. My mom was watching a 3 yr old great-grandchild and it wasn't the best of situations.



The village has several places to hang out including a lodge that serves pizza and Ben and Jerry's. There are two additional restaurants, Hearth and Candle and the Mountain Grille. There is also the Fun Zone which kids love. There are bouncy houses, slides, and games. Did the little non-skier visit Treasures? I would have recommended taking the little one there and letting your mom have a vacation too or enrolling the 3 year old in ski camp.  There are also apres- ski family activities and non-skier activities during the day. 

We just went over New Year's and my dd  - aged 13 - was crying when it was time to go. She begged to go again at March break, and we will.


----------



## 6scoops (Feb 1, 2012)

theo said:


> If so, that "preference" is almost certainly because of less crowded slopes and milder weather --- certainly not because of better skiing conditions in March. To each his / her own, of course; I prefer to have the best ski conditions, regardless of harsh weather, vs. milder weather skiing on crushed ice cubes...



I also have heard from some staff members,  it is there favorite time of year to ski, and I am more than sure they are talking about the mild weather and not ski conditions.  I get it won't be prime fresh powder, but spring skiing is better than no skiing!


----------



## 6scoops (Feb 1, 2012)

charford said:


> Smuggs is excellent for the novice skier and snowboarder. Did you take lessons? Smuggs has lessons for skiers of all ages and abilities. This is where they really excel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm so glad to hear how much your DD liked the place.  I confirmed a 3 bedroom for spring break, (9 tpu)  and found a fabulous deal on air!!   

My ds, aged 11, saw me looking at the map of smuggs mountain and was begging me to go there for our next break.  I guess he is getting his wish!
Now I really need to find some deals on lift tickets, a fun pass, and lessons!


----------

